# Direct Exchange Ads



## ecwinch (Mar 30, 2009)

Would it be possible to have a points section in the direct exchange classified ads area? 

Here is the scenerio:

I am a Worldmark owner. I would like a direct exchange with someone who owns BlueGreen, or Hyatt points. I have put a ad in the direct exchange area for one of the Worldmark resorts, but it would be a little bit easier if there was an area where point owners could go to put an ad that would say:

 Willing to trade a reservation worth up to 12,000 WM credits for a reservation at the BlueGreen Hammocks from XX to XX  OR the resorts listed below.

Also is there some way to seach all the locations that people want to go to on the exchange section. i.e. If I could go into there and say, show me all the people who want to go the Worldmark Seattle resort.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 30, 2009)

hrm, ill have to see how we could work that.  im pretty sure it wouldnt be an "easy add" but ill investigate.


----------



## imjoyce (Mar 9, 2019)

Looking for direct exchange to St. Augustine, FL.  I have Wyndham Glacier Canyon in Wisconsin Dells.  Waterparks at the resort.  Summertime is tourist season in town.  Great vacation at any time.  Joyce


----------

